# Looking for Swivel Office Chair Plans



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

I would like to build a wooden swivel office chair. Does anyone know of a source for swivel office chair plans - the "old fashioned" type that swivels and tilts at the seat.
Thanks


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Randy . . .

I believe that I may have built what you are looking for. Take a peek at my blog and feel free to ask questions. You may want to PM me just in case I miss a post.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/8928


----------



## nimo (May 28, 2010)

Hi Randy,

I think Aeron Chair will be the best for office use…...... In photo u r looking like a smart guy…..... u can choose Size B Chair for u .. may it can be differ according to your height and weight…. u can read reviews on Aeron Chair .. I think it will be helpful for u to rake decision…

nimo


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I was thinking of the same one Zuki posted


----------



## mamell (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm probably late to this party, but my grandmother had an old old bankers office chair similar to









And of course over time it got left in some place probably not too good for fine wood furniture so by the time I dug it out of the trash the glue joints had all worked loose and it was falling apart. I reassembled the whole mess back before I realized that it should have all been clamped so it lasted a few more years until my neices nephew decided it was best suited as a merry go round and once again destined for the trash heap where it finally went while I was galavanting around the country with my thumb, but lately I've been thinking about that chair and thinking that I might just try to recreate it the way it was made 100 years ago. I do recall there being no metal screws except where the seat connected to the cast iron base. The legs were dovetailed into the base with no screws either. 
Now finding that cast iron base with the original springs might prove to be less than easy, but I'm sure there are still a few hanging around in sheds and basements.
By the way, by the time I got to the chair my grandmothers cat had used the top as a scratching post for several years so sanding out the claw marks wasn't easy in 100 year old oak..it took awhile and a lot of sandpaper..


----------

